# Cruise Control Compability



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Is part # 8P0935513 (without letter) and 8P0935513B compatible to 2008 TT with steering module 8P0953549F?

Part #: 8P0935513*F* is not compatible. It refuse to accept ECU coding and causing
weird intermitent steering angle signal without iluminating the ESP light.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

B and D should both be fine. B has 2 icons, D has 3 (newer type design). They are both the latching kind

F is not latching, it is momentary. It is compatible with that steering module but requires a BCM

Retrofit: Cruise Control


----------

